# American Football at the Cube



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*Cube Sports Bar
Address
Meydan Racecourse
Area
Nad Al Sheeba


GPS 25.160918, 55.304475

+97143813231

Qube is located alongside Meydan Golf, near the North Grandstand of Meydan Racecourse, Al Meydan Road, Nad Al Sheba, Dubai.*


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## CuseOrange (Sep 5, 2012)

Great to know. Do they show all the games or just specific ones?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Thursday Night Football going to happen again???

Go BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Kickoff for the Thursday night game translates to 4:20 A.M friday morning, dubai time. That would be pretty hard to pull off... on a side-note the bears are looking pretty freakin dangerous this season, its just one week but...


----------



## Alfacino (Sep 15, 2012)

Great thanks I will check it out.....go Giants. Lol


----------



## LuxeFashionPro (Nov 2, 2013)

I miss Sunday Night Football...... GO COLTS!!!!


----------

